# Next maxima or altima...you decide.



## daaavo (Apr 8, 2005)

I snapped this photo while driving in scottsdale arizona of an un-camoflauged car that is probably the next maxima. It seems like the car is production ready judging by the looks and frankly it looked to big to be the next altima. I am surprised that they would be this far along with the development of the car if it is the Maxima, though.The front of the car clearly had the nissan grille with the familiar emblem..only it looks like it was pried off. The headlights were tall with a relatively bland front end. The interior of the car appeared to be high qaulity from what i could see, with the three chrome ringed gauges and what appeared to be a good design......again, from what I could see. Second car to copy the 7/Maybach from the rear....RL being the other. javascript:ShowImage('/member_pages/show_image.pl?image=http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/3/web/819000-819999/819100_1_full.jpg', 575, 461)


----------



## cctoups (Apr 21, 2005)

daaavo said:


> I snapped this photo while driving in scottsdale arizona of an un-camoflauged car that is probably the next maxima. It seems like the car is production ready judging by the looks and frankly it looked to big to be the next altima. I am surprised that they would be this far along with the development of the car if it is the Maxima, though.The front of the car clearly had the nissan grille with the familiar emblem..only it looks like it was pried off. The headlights were tall with a relatively bland front end. The interior of the car appeared to be high qaulity from what i could see, with the three chrome ringed gauges and what appeared to be a good design......again, from what I could see. Second car to copy the 7/Maybach from the rear....RL being the other. javascript:ShowImage('/member_pages/show_image.pl?image=http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/3/web/819000-819999/819100_1_full.jpg', 575, 461)





I would be surprised if it was a Maxima. They just came out with the new model what last year right? I can't load the pic though -- how do I do that??

My bet is that it's an Altima... unless they're coming out with a new model that just looks like the both.


----------



## am3rican (Feb 26, 2005)

altima. you can tell by the ass end


----------



## cctoups (Apr 21, 2005)

Damn stupid link! I still can't get it to work! Someone please tell me how to open it or copy the link and email it to me... My email address is in the profile! I would prefer to not wait another 2 years to see it

Another thought on that though... I know the Nissan Altima Hybrid model was supposed to come out in 2006 or 07... the pics didnt seem different but maybe with the Hybrid model they decided to make a different design! Who knows Alt and Max are cool cars... Anyways, please, someone help me with the link thing.


----------



## 05pathfinderguy (Apr 2, 2005)

cctoups said:


> Damn stupid link! I still can't get it to work! Someone please tell me how to open it or copy the link and email it to me... My email address is in the profile! I would prefer to not wait another 2 years to see it
> 
> Another thought on that though... I know the Nissan Altima Hybrid model was supposed to come out in 2006 or 07... the pics didnt seem different but maybe with the Hybrid model they decided to make a different design! Who knows Alt and Max are cool cars... Anyways, please, someone help me with the link thing.


here try this.
http://memimage.cardomain.net/member_images/3/web/819000-819999/819100_1_full.jpg


----------



## cctoups (Apr 21, 2005)

Thanks! the link worked.... I really hope that's not the next altima or maxima

Although i didnt like the design of the maxima when it first came out and now i think it's like the best car in the world or whatever

anyways we'll see... the new altima and maxima will come out some day


----------



## TomQX (May 2, 2005)

That looks very similar to the 2006 Infiniti M. My guess is that Nissan is planning on making a downscale version of it for the Maxima or Altima nameplate. The Altima is due for a redesign soon, so that would make sense. It might be a redesign for the Maxima to try to jumpstart its sales, but I don't know about that, considering the Maxima was introduced a couple years ago.


----------



## cctoups (Apr 21, 2005)

That's what I said, right? Well except for it looking like an infiniti... I actually think the back looks similar to the saturn ion

Just my opinion though


----------

